# If i scored 2w1 can i possibly be 4w5?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

A online friend suggested that i was a 4 and i dont know much about enneagram yet but i think its odd that one _could _ score incorrectly. I did read about type 4 and find that i do relate somewhat more to 4w5 than 4w3. Does anyone care to give me their opinion?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-forum-individualist/8101-type-four-misidentifications.html has lots of notes on how a 4 could be misidentified with other types while http://personalitycafe.com/type-2-forum-helper/8098-type-two-misidentifications.html would be the same for type 2.

The key is that a test may have bad results as people could lie or not interpret the question in the desired way. If you have yet to see a test provide a false result you should be thankful to have not seen this reality.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

...Why is it odd that you scored incorrectly? 

You're probably a 2w1 rather than a 4w5. When healthy, 2s adopt healthy 4 traits. Everyone feels some sort of "oddness" in them and 4s don't have the monopoly on emotions or art. You didn't say what you related to, so could you go into more detail?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

jbking said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-forum-individualist/8101-type-four-misidentifications.html has lots of notes on how a 4 could be misidentified with other types while http://personalitycafe.com/type-2-forum-helper/8098-type-two-misidentifications.html would be the same for type 2.
> 
> The key is that a test may have bad results as people could lie or not interpret the question in the desired way. If you have yet to see a test provide a false result you should be thankful to have not seen this reality.


i have tested MBTI 3 times and always got ISFJ


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> ...Why is it odd that you scored incorrectly?
> 
> You're probably a 2w1 rather than a 4w5. When healthy, 2s adopt healthy 4 traits. Everyone feels some sort of "oddness" in them and 4s don't have the monopoly on emotions or art. You didn't say what you related to, so could you go into more detail?


i guess the detachment, the drive to be creative, search for identity etc but mostly because a friend who was very good at typing via MBTI suggested that i might be based on our long conversations. maybe it would be helpful if someone could tell me the main differences between the two.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i have tested MBTI 3 times and always got ISFJ


Can you please explain to me why you feel this way? I find this the most confusing aspect of Si and would really appreciate an explanation of why (maybe how?) it is Si-users function on the basis of "if it happened before, it must happen again." This is especially confusing, to me, when a similar concept is used for a different use. (In this case, claiming MBTI accuracy is the same as Enneagram accuracy.)

Apologies if the above comes off as offensive; I'm asking out of a desire to understand better and curiosity.



Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i guess the detachment, the drive to be creative, search for identity etc but mostly because a friend who was very good at typing via MBTI suggested that i might be based on our long conversations. maybe it would be helpful if someone could tell me the main differences between the two.


Twos are more reliant on people. That doesn't mean they need people to function, but that they need people to feel better about themselves. Fours almost deny their need for society. An introverted 2 is, in comparison, more outgoing than an introverted 4.

Both feel inherently shameful in their psyche, but Twos deal with it by being helpful whereas Fours deal with it by being different. So, because Twos need to be helpful, they gain some awareness about what people need (sometimes, what they think people need); Fours have an awareness about what _they_ need and what _they_ feel themselves. Fours are far more self-centered.

I'm not good at Heart-triad types, though :blushed:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> Can you please explain to me why you feel this way? I find this the most confusing aspect of Si and would really appreciate an explanation of why (maybe how?) it is Si-users function on the basis of "if it happened before, it must happen again." This is especially confusing, to me, when a similar concept is used for a different use. (In this case, claiming MBTI accuracy is the same as Enneagram accuracy.)
> 
> Apologies if the above comes off as offensive; I'm asking out of a desire to understand better and curiosity.


well i guess its comparing any new thing with what is ordinary or has been the norm. Because i think that MBTI and Enneagram are related in that they are both typing personality and should therefore coincide somehow, because i determined that MBTI found me the same (as in IM not making the mistakes taking the test) 3 separate times, I must indeed be that type. What are the odds? If there are 16 different types. Being that this site appears to take the enneagram as reliably as they do MBTI, i just assumed that i would get the same assurance from the enneagram test. My friend could be wrong though, i may be 2w1, im just not sure thats why im asking you people who have way more experience in this than I.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i guess the detachment, the drive to be creative, search for identity etc but mostly because a friend who was very good at typing via MBTI suggested that i might be based on our long conversations. maybe it would be helpful if someone could tell me the main differences between the two.


Between MBTI and Enneagram or between types 2 and 4? I see multiple interpretations for what the two is at the end of the last sentence.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

jbking said:


> Between MBTI and Enneagram or between types 2 and 4? I see multiple interpretations for what the two is at the end of the last sentence.


the differences in 2w1 and 4w5


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

From http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/members/misid/2and4.asp :




> Twos and Fours can be confused primarily because they are both Feeling types, and because they both put great emphasis on the ups and downs of their personal relationships. Even with these similarities, however, these two types are seldom mistaken for each other. When they are, it is usually because they are defining the types too narrowly. For instance, some Twos might mistype themselves as Fours if they have been through a depression or have recently been through the end of an important relationship. They may learn that Fours are a depressive type and deduce that since they have been depressed that they are probably Fours. In fact, all nine types can be depressed: feeling sad or alienated in itself is not an indication of being any particular type. Twos may also hear that Fours are romantic, and seeing themselves as romantic mistype themselves. Female Fours who have been reared in traditional or strongly religious environments may identify themselves as Twos, but this is a danger for woman of all types. Some Fours may also have been under stress for a while may similarly recognize many Two-ish behaviors.
> Their differences are not difficult to recognize, however. Twos tend to move toward others and engage them, sometimes excessively. Fours tend to withdraw from others, while hoping that others will seek them out. Twos look for people to rescue, Fours look for someone to rescue _them_. Twos are very aware of others' feelings, but tend to be unaware of their own motivations and needs. Fours are highly attuned to their own emotional states, but can fail to recognize their impact on others, and so forth.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

while that sounds really distinct i still cant figure which i sound more like. I keep to myself and dont really engage people, but i do talk to people sometimes. i care about others but i also am pretty in tuned to my own emotions. I have been through depression lately but had no idea that was related to either type. I have no idea.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> I have been through depression lately but had no idea that was related to either type. I have no idea.


 4 isn't related to depression, if that's what you mean. Every type could develop depression.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> 4 isn't related to depression, if that's what you mean. Every type could develop depression.


thats not what i mean, the paragraph said that some people mistype themselves due to having depression and thinking that that their symptoms are like 4 type. But thats not my case since i had no idea that those symptoms were like the stereotypes of 4type


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you more of a doer or a thinker? 2s can tend to be more active while 4s are more introspective, at least going by the Hurley Donson theory on Enneagram stuff.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i really dont know, sometimes both... im apparently not good at typing myself


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

From "Are you my type am I yours" (free preview) Amazon.com: Are You My Type, Am I Yours? : Relationships Made Easy Through The Enneagram (9780062512482): Renee Baron, Elizabeth Wagele: Books


Twos tend to focus on others and try to be upbeat
Fours tend to be self-absorbed and moody

Twos try to hide their sadness
Fours let their sorrow show

Twos express themselves by giving to others
Fours express themselves through communicating feelings.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Quenjy said:


> Twos tend to focus on others and try to be upbeat
> Fours tend to be self-absorbed and moody
> 
> Twos try to hide their sadness
> ...


i focus on others but im not upbeat, i hide my sadness but embrace it if im comfortable or cannot hold it in, i do communicate feelings and give to others.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I borrowed a book from the library about Enneagram and they had a test which was lettered paragraphs and you chose which most sounded like you. There were two that were very close ...that later i read were type 9 and type 4. So now im even more confused. I went and read the type 2 paragraph again and there was one specific reason i didnt choose that one as one sounding most like me, this was a book about the workplace and it said "Im usually more comfortable working in partnerships or teams" and thats not the case i prefer to work alone because i either relinquish control of the project because i dont want to argue about how to proceed or take the lead and then dislike/feel bad about criticism of my decisions.


----------



## Lightshadow86 (May 19, 2011)

Don't trust tests. they fail


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Lightshadow86 said:


> Don't trust tests. they fail


then how are you supposed to freakin know??


----------

